# Touch up paint



## PHUGE (May 27, 2013)

Where is the best place to get some touch up paint online?

Cheers.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

PHUGE said:


> Where is the best place to get some touch up paint online?
> 
> Cheers.


What car is it for ?

You might be better talking to a local paint mixer as sometimes the stuff you buy off the net is rubbish.

Sometimes times the dealers can be reasonable prices.


----------



## PHUGE (May 27, 2013)

Ok, I tried Toyota themselves, waste of time. Might have a search for a local mixer, good shout.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

PHUGE said:


> Ok, I tried Toyota themselves, waste of time. Might have a search for a local mixer, good shout.


Why? How much?

Whats your VIN number I used to work for toyota. Il see if i can get some info for you?


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

You could try Paints4u! Have ordered from them a few times and very pleased with the paint I got. I went for the 100ml Touch Up Tin as you get both base coat and lacquer already mixed.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

What colour are you trying to touch in?
It's a sad fact .... but .... a colour that contains a lot of metallic or pearl in it can't be touched in to match the colour of a correctly applied (sprayed) colour.


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

paints4u is a good place, stay away from halfrauds paint, it comes straight off. at paints4u u get a kit and its not that bad of a price. just type your reg in and they can match it.


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

+1 paints4u either direct or via the fleabay :thumb:


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

I have paint from the chipex kit - would this be OK for use as touch up paint?


----------

